
Googlebot is Chrome (2011) - getdavidhiggins
http://ipullrank.com/googlebot-is-chrome/
======
officialjunk
Is this proposing simply that googlebot merely a web-rendering engine (a web
browser) or is it saying that googlebot is crowd sourced web crawling
performed by everyone using chrome?

It sounds like the former, which is rather boring and kinda obvious, since the
ability to crawl js-based websites requires "a browser" of sorts to render the
content...

------
Narkov
Meta: That blog as got to be one of the best examples of terrible design -
intrusive pop overs, buttons that constantly shake (<blink> tag anyone?),
icons that randomly rotate to distract you and overloaded scroll bars that I
can't grab.

Just. Stop. It.

~~~
gherkin
Using the mouse to scroll at a good pace is impossible. It always skips over
bits and does the floaty thing.

